# Platy dropped eggs and fry.........



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

I had a pregnant platy who was acting really strange yesterday so i put her in a breeder. Overnight she has had 5 alive and well fry, and 5 eggs-2 had fry in, 3 were undeveloped.
Why would she have done this? Is this normal? I have had fry before but never seen this. I have been treating for whitespot......
Thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This happens sometimes. Giving birth to "preemies" isn't a habit of only mammals. My guess is that in this case the mother was under a lot of stress, such as from the ick/treatment, and putting her in the breeder ( highly stressful ) was just more than she could take. Many livebearers will drop their fry prematurely when stressed too much.


----------

